
Von Neumann and Turing's Universal Machine - fxbois
https://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2020/1/241712-von-neumann-thought-turings-universal-machine-was-simple-and-neat/fulltext
======
kitd
This is a paper largely about academic influences. Given the 1943 BRUSA
Agreement [1] during the war, I wonder how much transfer of practical
knowledge there was, eg about Tommy Flowers' Colossus machines at Bletchley
Park, which were undoubtedly 'universal', and 10 of which were built with
increasing sophistication by 1945.

[1] -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1943_BRUSA_Agreement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1943_BRUSA_Agreement)

